# Turn signal but no tail light, Same bulb (LED)



## Rick63 (Aug 10, 2017)

04 Titan. I had no tail, turn, brake, or backup lights on the left side, found blown fuse on brake and tail light and replaced. There is no fuse for brake light. Now I have turn and backup on the left side, but no tail or brake light. Right side is fine. These are aftermarket LED housings and the LED leads just plug into the original socket like the old bulbs did. Now for the CONFUSING part, at least for me - The LED array for the tail light is the same one as for the turn signal with only two wires going to it. So....I have a turn signal flashing but no tail light. Same two wires, same socket. I have checked for voltage and their is no voltage when the tail light is on. But the turn signal flashes over same two wires. 
The right side (which is working) tail light stays on when the turn signal is flashing, it brightens during the flash. 
Sorry for rambling on so much, any idea where I should start trouble shooting?
Thanks!!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bulb.

There are 2 different elements ( led), in all systems. 

ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Everything goes thru the turn signal unit


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Old cars had 2 prong flashers, I suspect newer cars with a bunch of wires going to the flasher, the flasher will likely be the problem.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

It's probably the socket as you said turn signal light works and tail light works on the other side. Both tail lights are on the same circuit. Back probe the socket with a test light to see if you are getting power. Swap the bulbs to see if you have a bad bulb.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Are your bulbs specifically designed for automotive use, i.e. do they provide the proper resistance? Many automotive electrical systems are sensitive to that, as they use it to indicate "out" bulbs and such.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Some of the old two element bulbs won't work in the newer cars.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Put old bulbs back in. If they work, throw the LED bulbs away. If they don't you probably have a bad ground.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

i vote for bad ground also, the wire connection is probably rusted


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

*There is a fuse for the brake light*. 



It is probably hidden under the air intake hose in the engine compartment. At least that is where the hide the damn thing on a 2012 Rouge. On the Rouge there are 3 fuse boxes; under dash and two in the engine compartment. The one closest to firewall has the brake light.


The cover is only held on with clips and does not come apart where you think it will. Once you do it is easy but the first time is pure frustration.


edit: Go back with regular bulbs. I never got the LED ones to work. I sent them back.


edit2: On the Rouge the fuses under the hood are not your standard minis. They are a short shank version.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Every circuit in a car has a fuse. A wiring diagram or fuse box diagram will tell you which one.

Edit: since Nissan hates humanity, they do stuff like this.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL Slobbering Scotty again?


----------



## Rick63 (Aug 10, 2017)

Big thanks for all your replies and suggestions! I bought a harbor freight cable tracker to see if I can find where the signal stops. I'll post the results. Thanks again!


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

huesmann said:


> LOL Slobbering Scotty again?


Why don't you go to his channel and challenge him to a test.?


----------



## Rick63 (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, I figured it out, and boy am I embarrassed! Turns out that the plugs of the LEDs can go into the bulb socket two ways, 180 out, but only work in one! It was just chance that I put the right ones in right and the left ones in wrong. Oh well, maybe I can save someone else some headaches. And it gave me an excuse to buy a new tool so it's all good!


----------

